# désynchronisation de partitionnement.



## Suton (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour ,

J'ai un el capitan avec un windows 7 en mode Boot Camp et une debian.

J'ai modifie sous debian (gparted) la partition windows, retaillé la partition et crée deux nouvelles.
Sous el capitan, le nouveau partitionnement est correct ainsi que sous différents Linux.
Mais sous windows celui-ci ne voit pas le nouvel partitionnement dans le gestionnaire de disque.

Question:
Y-a-t-il une commande pour mettre à jour la couche Boot Camp pour lui dire de lire la véritable table de partition et de l'indiquer à windows Boot Camp?

Cordialement


----------

